# Red hunting coats



## Jackobean (8 January 2011)

Hi all
Looking for a red jacket for a friend who has been promoted to hunt staff. Any ideas where we can get one? It doesn't necessarily have to be new as long as it's in good condition. None on ebay, adtrader, etc, so looks like we will have to buy new, but from where? 
Cheers


----------



## EJ70 (8 January 2011)

http://www.fieldandcountryantiques.co.uk/
try this site
good luck


----------



## Happy Hunter (8 January 2011)

if you ask the fellow staff where they get theirs - there may be some local auctions or second hand ones available from local tack shops or Hunting outfitters


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (10 January 2011)

I can highly recommend http://www.alexander-james.co.uk/ they did the coat for my OH


----------



## wench (11 January 2011)

Shouldnt it be provided....


----------



## dad_io (12 January 2011)

wench said:



			Shouldnt it be provided....
		
Click to expand...

Many hunts have amateur whips who would supply their own as they are not salaried staff. Myself and other secretaries i know have all bought our own as well.


----------

